# How long can red claw crabs go without air?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

You see, this crab went missing weeks ago. Just now I'm sitting playing Skyrim and out of the corner of my eye I see what looks like a piece of the driftwood moving, so somehow at some point it made it out of that tank and into the one below it.

I have no idea how long its been there or where its been for weeks. The only thing that touches the surface is the tops of what I think is a crypt and I dunno if the leaves could hold his weight to get air.


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

if its a marine crabs it has gills so I'm pretty sure if yours lived in water it can breath in water
unless its a land crab ... but even there I do beleive*correct me if im wrong *that land crabs have gills too or most of them


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Red claw crabs are mostly terrestrial, and really need brackish water. (not sure if you knew that..)

Not sure how long they'll live submerged, but it definately won't be a full long life.


----------

